# Please help! Nigerian Dwarf Buck behavior?



## autumnprairie (Oct 17, 2011)

A bit about him first he is a Nigerian Dwarf who  almost 10 months old very stand offish to me. I have had him for almost two months, sometimes  he will take treats from me. I want him to trust me like the girls do. 
 I have a few questions about my buck is this normal behavior or rutting and breeding behavior

 1.) He likes to chase my two older does blowing raspberries on there sides or butt ( one is a Boer doe 3 years old and the other is an Nigerian Dwarf  she is about 2), I have also have Boer buck who is almost 18 wks old, Jack (older bcuk) does this same act to him too. (fixed typo):/


 2.) I am pretty sure my Boer is in estreus he has begun singing to her in this weird voice that I didn't a goat could make    he also tries to nurse from her or did yesterday what  is up with my goat.
  is this normal or just him and what other weird trait do I get to look forward to.


he already wags his tongue and scents and drinks my does urine and his own.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 18, 2011)

LOL   He's a buck   They are disgusting romantic fellows   Personally I've just decided that a buck does weird things and nothing they do surprises me anymore!  They love to talk, grumble, growl, and make all sorts of weird noises.  They also pee all over themselves and anything else, they lick it up, lick the does pee and rub on everything to get that lovely buck scent everywhere!  Have fun  and a sense of humor


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 18, 2011)

> 1.) He likes to chase my two older does blowing raspberries on there sides or butt ( one is a Boer doe 3 years old and the other is an Nigerian Dwarf  she is about 2), *I have also done this same act to my
> Boer buck who is almost 18 wks old.*


Just curious but why are you blowing raspberries on your Boer buck?


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks for the info and noticing a typo I didn't    

which I will fix right now


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2011)

Bucks mount other bucks and they also will make "romantic advances" on other bucks.  It is a dominance behavior in reverse.  In short, they are showing deference.  Often to an older buck.  Littler bucks OFTEN do this to an older bigger buck.

Don't worry.  It's normal.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank You for your replies .

had a down pour last night and I was out putting the goats in there other pen so they would have shelter. In the process of making them a better shelter and night pen half way there but no tarp yet


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are pictures of my two bucks and my oldest doe.

black one is Jack( aka Donnie Darko) ND
middle is Buster (my new buck)
last but not least is Brownie  who had trips this year












Jack doesnt look happy that Buster is in the middle


----------

